# Travel Destinations > Africa >  Africa tipping shoulds and shouldn'ts

## Africa

We are four going to Vic Falls, N. Botswana and Namibia this Sept.  The tour is a small budget outfit who is providing most of the guide/cooking/ driving for us.  We're looking for any an all advice in regard to what to expect, what to avoid and what to tip! Most seem to agree on a per person per day scenario should that include days where we are on our own or not on a drive?
Thanks and good travels to all.
Mike

----------

